# Forgotten Weapons Channel



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Some of you gun people might be interested in a YouTube channel i discovered a few days back. They cover unusual weapons, many of them historic or antiques, and cover them in some depth. They take them apart on camera, discuss the strengths and weaknesses of the mechanisms, and sometimes explain the evolution of the design.

I'm not affiliated with this channel at all, just thought many here might find it as interesting and informative as I have...

Forgotten Weapons Channel


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Cool,bookmarked.I have to check it out!.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

Yes very cool. I also like this site below.

Historical Firearms Cache : C&Rsenal


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Now the wife will have something else to complain about me spending my time on.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

If you trade the wife in you could save a lot of money to buy new guns, just think how much money that old wife is costing you. She's old and clunky and costs a lot of gas, and those drafty windows, just think how much you will save with a new "model" they are so much more efficient.


----------



## Farmboyc (May 9, 2015)

James m said:


> If you trade the wife in you could save a lot of money to buy new guns, just think how much money that old wife is costing you. She's old and clunky and costs a lot of gas, and those drafty windows, just think how much you will save with a new "model" they are so much more efficient.


Bullshit. The cost of training a "New Model" will far exceed any increase in efficiency.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

James m said:


> If you trade the wife in you could save a lot of money to buy new guns, just think how much money that old wife is costing you. She's old and clunky and costs a lot of gas, and those drafty windows, just think how much you will save with a new "model" they are so much more efficient.


I am too attached to the current model to even consider a trade in or a second sports model.


----------



## Suntzu (Sep 22, 2014)

A big fan! My wife and I have been watching for at least a couple years now. We've put bids in on some of the auction stuff, but never won.






We bid on two guns from this lot, but were out bid on both by just a bit. 
We love the historical stuff. I've never gotten in trouble for coming home with a new gun, so long as it has history.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Here's one of my favorites...


----------

